# Kratos vs Whitebeard



## Karn of Zeon (Jul 30, 2009)

Scen1: Kratos has GoW1+2 powers(barring from GodofWar status)
Scen2: Kratos is 300 yards tall with Pandoras box

Worlds Strongest vs God of War

who wins?


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 30, 2009)

1. :Hmm no idea.
2. He doesn't have anything but a size advantage.....He might be able to step on WB. I doubt it tho.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 30, 2009)

Tsunami knocks Kratos down and drowns him.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha Shirohige takes this.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

...Lul?

Kratos grabs Whitebeard and tears him in half.

Not one entity in OPverse has shown the physical dominance Kratos has, and said Tsunami is not an instant attack.

300 foot Kratos steps on him.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 30, 2009)

I think by the end of this war Whitebeard will probably show enough feats to stomp Kratos. But right now I say its about even, Kratos may pull out the win.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 30, 2009)

Scen1: Probabaly Kratos. 
Scen1: Kratos takes this as well.

If WB causes a Tsunami (if thier even fighting near water) he'll be caught in it too.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 30, 2009)

Which would be alot worse for Whitebeard than Kratos...Obviously.


----------



## Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

Kratos can actually swim unlike logia.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 30, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Kratos can actually swim unlike logia.



Yes he can and WB ain't a Logia. But he'd still drown.


----------



## Muah (Jul 31, 2009)

When I think about it nowhere was it stated that WB wasnt a logia. That fucking scares me, 5 days ago I had a dream about one piece and usopp was an earth earth man and would creat whirlpools by shifting plates under the ocean. Im scared 

Yes i dream about one piece


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

Kratos rapes.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 31, 2009)

Kratos rapes WB.


----------



## azngamer87 (Jul 31, 2009)

Kratos wins both senarios. Senario 2 is a stomp though. Kratos is strong enough to be able resist being squash by atlas who was holding up the upper world.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 31, 2009)

azngamer87 said:


> Kratos wins both senarios. Senario 2 is a stomp though. Kratos is strong enough to be able resist being squash by atlas who was holding up the upper world.



Atlas was semi serious when he was crushing Kratos. But he still casualy steps on WB like a roach.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2009)

Kratos takes both of these.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 31, 2009)

See I find it hard to say Kratos stomps because I think a strong case can be made for Luffy beating Kratos.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Kratos for both.  Atlas may have not been serious but that was still impressive.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 31, 2009)

Uh, where are people getting this idea that Atlas wasn't being serious when trying to kill Kratos?


----------



## Muah (Jul 31, 2009)

Kratos joins the whitebeard pirates! Kratos has a strong will and can take down any orginization but i say hes got to lose against white beard unless he gets constant help from the gods.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2009)

KnivesTaichou said:


> Krtos joins the whitebeard pirates! Kratos has a strong will and can take down any orginization but i say hes got to lose against white beard unless he gets constant help from the gods.



Last time I checked, Whitebeard's strength wasn't equal to Atlas's.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 31, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Uh, where are people getting this idea that Atlas wasn't being serious when trying to kill Kratos?



Indeed.

Atlas outright displayed contempt for Kratos and voiced that he wanted to kill him...There is no evidence for Atlas holding back on Kratos.

Granted it was only his fingers, but that fucker is holder up the crust of the planet. He has more strength in a finger than anyone in OP.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 1, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Atlas outright displayed contempt for Kratos and voiced that he wanted to kill him...There is no evidence for Atlas holding back on Kratos.
> 
> Granted it was only his fingers, but that fucker is holder up the crust of the planet. He has more strength in a finger than anyone in OP.



My point exactly. And Kratos has all his powers from the first and second game. What is saving WB from being turned to stone, ripped apart by intangible souls, electrocuted, having an arrow shot through his head.

And I could go on...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 1, 2009)

Kratos is a badder friend than Whitebeard. He wins.


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 8, 2010)

New Opinion

Scen1: Whitebeard. Kratos has never shown the ability to tank what WB can casually dish out. The only real chance he has against WB in this scenario is quickly stone gazing him as soon as the match starts, but I'd still give WB the much higher ratio of landing the first attack.

Scen2: Pandora's Box only gives a mortal the ability to kill a God (turning them giant, which levels the playing field). Kratos' magic gets a much wider range advantage due to increased size, but I still see this playing out in a similar manner to the first one. If WB manages to quake Kratos' skull with enough force to tilt an island, he's going to do a alot of damage (might even kill him). On the other hand (depending on the distance) Kratos could either step on him, spam large AOE attacks, or stone gaze him. All in all, I'd say it's around 50/50.


----------



## kelechimaster (Jul 31, 2011)

so its decided that kratos rapes


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 31, 2011)

The necroing...


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 31, 2011)

Necro threads are SERIOUZ BIZINESS


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 31, 2011)

Kratos should become an OP character.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2011)

Well +1?
Pretty old thread.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 31, 2011)

I was ready to come in with a serious response but then I saw the date....


----------



## Juri (Jul 31, 2011)

lol. seems this thread has to be necroed every year.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

Brohan said:


> I was ready to come in with a serious response but then I saw the date....



hahah me too


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 31, 2011)

Off-topic: What is the best perceived alternative to a necro, when you want to respond to a specific topic?

On-topic: What are Kratos' durability feats? IIRC he was sent to Hades every time rather easily.


----------



## Light (Jul 31, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Off-topic: What is the best perceived alternative to a necro, when you want to respond to a specific topic?
> 
> On-topic: What are Kratos' durability feats? IIRC he was sent to Hades every time rather easily.



His durability consist of fighting monsters, gods, and titans and proceeding to whoop their ass with or without much effort.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 1, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Off-topic: What is the best perceived alternative to a necro, when you want to respond to a specific topic?



I made a thread about one in the MBD and it was taken well enough.


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 19, 2012)

Necro of the year

And Kratos could use his Void Magic in S1,but Void Magic in S2 oh lord...
He could also fly out of the Tsunami's range(as if it matter cause he can breathe underwater)

Already know he wins in both though,just throwing that out there


----------



## Toriko (May 19, 2012)

Hey I posted in this thread last year.


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 20, 2012)

Wouldn't say that he isnt getting blitzed either,aside from the Bolt thing he and Zeus fought while flying from Sparta to the Summit which is in crete . Which would be Massively Hypersonic speed. But I am just gonna say it was at least few Dozen Miles which is Mach 7  if we are just using 1 Dozen.


----------



## NemeBro (May 20, 2012)

Oh hey I remember this thread.

I figure I might as well point out that Kratos survivied the volcanic eruption that sank the island of Atlantis in Ghosts of Sparta (I think).


----------



## Navy Scribe (May 20, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> Oh hey I remember this thread.
> 
> I figure I might as well point out that Kratos survivied the volcanic eruption that sank the island of Atlantis in Ghosts of Sparta (I think).


Correct you are and with only steam on his back.A comparable feat is what happened in Indonesia and that yielded several times more Megatons than the Tsar-Bomb.I also think that Atlantis is bigger than the Island so......


----------



## Zeno (May 21, 2012)

Ne ne ne combo-breaker


----------

